# Custom Kindle skin ideas by jesspark: up for grabs!



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

After three long weeks of waiting, I finally received my first Kindle skin, a custom design from myTego.com







. However, this hasn't stopped me from continuing to put together Kindle skin designs -- it's just so much fun!

While I'd like any custom skins that I buy for myself, like my seashell skin, to remain my own (I'm selfish like that!), I figured I'd put my unused designs up for grabs. If you see something in this thread that you like, email me at [email protected] with your request and I'll send you the base file.

The skins posted here are not currently for sale anywhere; I create them using various illustrations, vector art, Photoshop brushes, etc.

Disclaimers: I'm accustomed to designing skins on Tego, not Decalgirl, so you'd have to enlarge one of my files significantly to work with the enormous template that Decalgirl makes available to customers who want a unique skin. That probably wouldn't do much for the image quality. Additionally, I make no guarantees as to how these designs will turn out if you do order them, whether from Decalgirl, Tego, or elsewhere; I have no affiliation with any skin company and very limited experience with how a skin design will look once it's printed out on vinyl. In other words, use these images at your own risk!

With that out of the way, let's show some skin!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

This first batch of skins was made from art found on www.keepdesigning.com, a fantastic resource for designers that includes a slew of awesome vector images. I've used quite a few of them to create custom Kindle skin mock-ups for both the first-generation Kindle and the Kindle 2.

Here are the first several:









*Jungle Florals - Dark and Light (K1)*









*Jungle Florals - Dark and Light (K2)*









*Jungle Florals - Aqua and Chocolate (K1)*









*Jungle Florals - Aqua and Chocolate (K2)*









*Wispy Flowers - Red (K1)*









*Wispy Flowers - Red (K2)*









*Wispy Flowers - Yellow (K1)*









*Wispy Flowers - Yellow (K2)*​
In addition to making these images into skin designs, I've also turned some of them into screensavers!


----------



## ELDogStar (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice resource, thanks for letting us know about it.

Eric


----------



## MarthaT (Mar 3, 2009)

cool site, thanks


----------



## magznyc (Oct 28, 2008)

could you give us a bit of a review of your tego skin - plusses and minuses - i'm curious about thickness, ease of application, glare issues, etc. thanks much!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Hi, magznyc! I linked to the review for my Tego skin in the first post on this thread -- you can read it here.  I don't have anything to compare to as far as thickness goes (this is my first skin) and I didn't address glare (I don't have a problem with it, although your mileage may vary), but I described what it was like to apply the skin as well as the pros and cons.

Hope that helps!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

jesspark - I love your kindle skins.  right now, I'm looking for a floral(ly) one that has colors in it that will go with a red oberon, green medge, fern oberon, and the new peacock blue oberon that I don't yet have but plan on getting...got any ideas?  thanks!


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I don't know if either of these will work for you, pawlaw, but I figured I'd offer 'em up, anyway. 









*Summer Floral - Turquoise (K1)*









*Summer Floral - Turquoise (K2)*









*Summer Floral - Cream (K1)*









*Summer Floral - Cream (K2)*​
There are some other designs I plan on posting that are black and white (or, more correctly, black and transparent), which means you could make them whatever colors you like in Photoshop or your image editing program of choice. It's like a coloring book for grown-ups!


----------



## esper_d (May 2, 2009)

thanks, how much do the skins run on that site?


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

esper_d said:


> thanks, how much do the skins run on that site?


Which site, esper_d? I made these skin mock-ups in Photoshop using designs from www.keepdesigning.com, but that website doesn't sell skins.

You'd have to go somewhere like www.mytego.com to have a custom skin made using the base image file, and Tego's price depends on whether you get both the front and back skin (you have the option of purchasing one or the other if you don't need both) and which model Kindle you own (the K2 skins cost a little more). Decalgirl also does custom skins, but I've never ordered one from them and their process is a little more involved than Tego's.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

I am interested in your sea shell skin, just curious...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

egh34 said:


> I am interested in your sea shell skin, just curious...


The seashell skin in my Tego review? That one was made from a personal photo of mine and therefore not up for grabs, unfortunately, but I posted a royalty-free stock photo alternative here, including a preview of what the front of the skin would look like on a first-generation Kindle.


----------



## egh34 (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, nice, thanks. But if I got a new skin, I would have to get a new cover. And if I got a new cover, then I would have to get a new bag. Must stop the madness.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

"_Stop_ the madness"? Psh, and you call yourself a Kindle enabler.  ...Kidding, kidding!


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

jesspark said:


> I don't know if either of these will work for you, pawlaw, but I figured I'd offer 'em up, anyway.


Thank you! Those are great...I especially like the middle one...the darker one with turqoise background. I'm going to check that one out...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

The preview images that I've provided are going to be too small to do anything with on mytego.com or any other custom skin site, so, if you want to use one of these designs to create a skin, shoot me an email at the address in this thread's first post and I'll send you the larger JPEG file that I used in my full-sized template.


----------



## Jill75 (Mar 19, 2009)

Very nice covers Jesspark. Thanks for the link. Its very nice as i like to customize my own designs. 

You might want to name your designs so those who want to use it can easily identify it.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, Jill75! I'm glad you like the site; there's a lot of good stuff there.    It's given me a lot of material for custom skin ideas!

I've been really lazy when it comes to thinking up names for the different designs, though... maybe I'll just number 'em for right now.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

More custom skin goodness:









*Jungle - Green (K1)*









*Jungle - Green (K2)









Jungle - Fuschia (K1)









Jungle - Fuschia (K2)*​*

Whew, that fuschia is bright!*


----------



## pawlaw aka MXCIX (Dec 17, 2008)

Ooooohh.  I like those too.  Thanks for letting me know how to get one going.  I will pm you when I get started.  I'm still thinking...thinking...decisions...


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

I hear ya, pawlaw! It's so hard to choose just one skin! I'm happy with the one I have, but I'm still thinking about getting another one (or two). I really wish they were easily reusable; I'd be buying skins like crazy if I knew I could switch them out multiple times!

...On second thought, maybe it's better that they're not designed to be reused.


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Another design from vector art found on www.keepdesigning.com:









*Groovy Floral (K1)*









*Groovy Floral (K2)*​
I think designs like this one and "Jungle - Fuschia" would look particularly stunning with a black Kindle cover. Open it up, and _boom!_ Color!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Wow! I love a lot of those. However, being as easily distracted as I am, those would never work for me. LOL! 

My favorites are the Jungle Fuschia and Groovy Floral


----------



## jesspark (Jan 12, 2009)

Thanks, luv! I agree: I like a lot of these designs, but I need something a wee bit more muted for my own skin use.  =)


----------

